# Chassis Undersealing Saab 9-5



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Good afternoon,

I have a Saab 9-5 Aero which is in pretty good condition - planning to tune it and keep the bodywork in good condition.

The underside on the car is also in good condition currently and I'd like to keep it that way; as they are known to rust around drainage holes near the seat belt anchors.

Can anyone recommend a trusted garage to carry out under body restoration / underseal to protect it from any future rust issues.

I'm based in Oxfordshire but prepared to travel for a good service.

Regards,


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Please delete this thread mods. I posted in the wrong section.


----------

